# Solved: Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter not connecting to wireless internet



## NetteChocolate (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello,after installing a slightly newer update for my wireless driver it stopped connecting to my wireless network. I tried rolling back to the older verison,still refused to connect. I reinstalled the older version,but it still continues to not connect. I tried deleting the network profile and making a new one,but it still won't connect. The only way it will connect to the internet is via a hooked cabled. My specs are as follows. Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2 OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0 Processor Count: 2 RAM: 1642 Mb Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb Hard Drives: C: Total - 281130 MB, Free - 239895 MB; D: Total - 19849 MB, Free - 2154 MB; E: Total - 4055 MB, Free - 1106 MB; Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3577 Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

anychance its switched off - the laptop will have a switch or a combination of FN and F keys to toggle wireless on/off

try a tcp/ip reset - see below

post and ipconfig /all - see below

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## NetteChocolate (Aug 2, 2012)

This PC currently has Microsoft Security Essentials and the firewall is Windows Defender/Microsoft Security Essentials. 
I don't think there was any trialware on this PC. It came with a free norton subscription but I don't think it was installed. 
I might have accidentally downloaded McAfee from a Flash player update though. 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ringo-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-B3-CC-C4-4B-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9171:9e4d:4875:d7af%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 21, 2012 4:43:26 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 22, 2012 4:47:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 228635596
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-60-76-68-08-ED-B9-41-B5-3D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
205.171.3.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-ED-B9-41-B5-3D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CC648C8A-A389-4B01-822C-2DB09B4ECEC2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C2E21872-7C84-4545-B080-0EBECCB5A747}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:201e:9fbd:b820:98e(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::201e:9fbd:b820:98e%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an xirrus screen shot - see below



> It came with a free norton subscription but I don't think it was installed.
> I might have accidentally downloaded McAfee from a Flash player update though.


 Norton is installed , just needs the subscription activated - so lets ger rid of norton and any possibility of mcafee

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=Norton Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee Removal Tool *
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## NetteChocolate (Aug 2, 2012)

My SSID is myqwest0337.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so have you removed norton & mcafee ?

log into the router and remove the wireless security from the router

now see if you can connect - if you can , then log back into the router and re-install the wireless security


----------



## NetteChocolate (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes both norton and McAfee were removed.
And that seemed to do the trick. The notebook connects wirelessly now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know

with MSE on windows 7 - you should be good to go and dont need other antivirus programs

these Two programs are also recommended to be on the PC and can be on with the above antivirus programs.

*Malwarebytes* I personally use and install in the computers that I work on.
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php

*superantispyware* I personally use and install in the computers that I work on.
http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html

I dont have them starting with windows - and I run roughly once a week


----------

